

MGH launches phase II trial of [100yo] BCG vaccine to reverse type 1 diabetes - oldbuzzard
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-06/mgh-mgh060315.php

======
oldbuzzard
I've seen BCG described as cave man immuno-therapy for bladder cancer and
other apps... it will be interesting to see how it works for diabetes and MS.

Presumably someone has looked at rates of those types of diseases in Eastern
Europe, where BCG was used a a vaccine for TB for years.... but I have no idea
if it worked preventitively.

